# Homemade boat blinds?



## InlandKid

Anyone make a blind for their boat instead of buying one? A lot of you guys have more experience with what works so here is my idea. Take conduit and make a from so it looks like a upside down L. Use camo tarp as a weather blocker with camo burlap attached to the outside. Then take those spring loaded clamps to clamp branches to the other side of the boat. I'm on a college kids budget and already have burlap and a camo tarp laying around so thats how I came up with the idea. What do you guys think?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## freyedknot

easiest way would be a simple scissor blind. [ame="http://www.google.com/search?q=duck+boat+scissor+blind+plans&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a"]duck boat scissor blind plans - Google Search[/ame]


----------



## InlandKid

Frey how does that work, I mean I understand mounting it on the sides but I don't understand how it is able to fold flat, pins at the x point when it is up?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WeekendWarrior

I have made 2 that way. One was on a 16 foot Jon Boat and one was on a 14ft Jon boat. Total cost of blind frame was under $30. Truthfully, if your on a budget, use diecut material sold at Walmart or Meijer. Total cost is around $50. Takes about 2 hours and it will be complete. 

Material List for a 14ft Jon:

(4) 12ft pieces of Conduit = $9 total at Lowes or Home Depot
(8) 90 degree Conduit Elbows = $16 total
(8) Conduit straps.

Use the conduit straps to mount the 90's to the boat. This will allow the scissor to swivel. I tried to find pics of the old blinds, but I didnt have them anymore. PM me if you have questions.


----------



## InlandKid

Cool thanks warrior, I'll have to go to Lowe's tomorrow and getting some pipe.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## freyedknot

pins on the X, others have used bimini top hardware for mounting.


----------



## freyedknot

pins at the X for folding down. bimini top hardware to mount at the swivel point.. thes fit onto the conduit.... http://www.overtons.com/modperl/pro...n_Outside_Eye_End_pair&aID=601B5&merchID=4006 bending the conduit exactly and making 2 sets to match is tricky. tried it once. you know an electrician????????


----------



## WalleyeGuy

I made mine with old srap pieces of 2x4's and some dowel rod. I have wooden bench seats in my old smoker craft


----------



## WeekendWarrior

freyedknot said:


> pins at the X for folding down. bimini top hardware to mount at the swivel point.. thes fit onto the conduit.... http://www.overtons.com/modperl/pro...n_Outside_Eye_End_pair&aID=601B5&merchID=4006 bending the conduit exactly and making 2 sets to match is tricky. tried it once. you know an electrician????????



So, I feared using plastic. I wasn't sure of the durabilty through freezing temps. The bending will be minimal if you use 90 degree elbows. The little bending I did was after it was all put together on the boat. This allowed me just to tweek it here and there.


----------



## freyedknot

they also have the bimini hardware in zamac i believe is the word. cheap coated metal for a few bucks a piece.


----------



## InlandKid

bimini hardware looks like it would make things easy to put on and off boat.


----------



## ducksdemise

Inland,
I have built a few blinds. I have used Bimini hardware EMT condiut Square aluminum tubing etc.
Also used rigid wheel caster for mounting to the boat just take of wheel it works great.
Also conduit is only 8' in length if joining 2 pcs I suggest running dowel rod then screwing the pipe ends to it better rigidity you can also weld conduit.
then the Pipe connectors for lowes or HD.
Use your imagination build it to suit your needs.
Good Luck
Jim


----------

